# Fungicide/Insecticide Help



## JustinWheat (Feb 4, 2018)

Having researched this topic to death I need some help/guidance. Is there anything on the market that can be sprayed monthly/quarterly as a preventative? I see there's Caravan G that is for fungus/grubs. Anyone used this product before?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

If you want to spray fungicide 12 times a year, you're probably going to need to rotate different products and track your usage to avoid applying more than the annual maximums.

Most people use a rotation consisting of at least Mode 1, Mode 3, and Mode 11.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Insecticide imiaclorpiad (six months)
Bifen it ( three months)


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

JustinWheat said:


> Having researched this topic to death I need some help/guidance. Is there anything on the market that can be sprayed monthly/quarterly as a preventative? I see there's Caravan G that is for fungus/grubs. Anyone used this product before?


You can mix most fungicides and insecticide when spraying. You can also mix in fertilizer, just have to make sure that they are compatible.

Check the  fungicides guide  and the  pest control forum  for more information.

I have never used Caravan G, but it seems like an easy way to apply both insecticide and fungicide at the same granular application. I wouldn't use the same active ingredient monthly; you'd want to rotate different modes of actions and different frequencies of fungicide/insecticide applications.


----------

